# Updated my Driver's App today... Pax now get 5 * as a default?



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

I am open to the idea that I am doing something wrong, but all day today, when a ride was finished and I went to rate the passenger, a ribbon of 5 stars appeared at the top of the screen and there seemed to be no way to alter it. So everyone I drove today got 5 stars, and there seemed to be nothing I could do but complete the trip, OK the 5 stars, and get on with the next rider.

Maybe this is just a Connecticut thing.... I did not see it mentioned anyplace else in this forum.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Yeah it's been that way in Denver for a couple weeks now . They also took the ability to change the pax rating after the fact .
I was able to rate someone 1 star the other day even though it started out as 5 stars


----------



## Joe5591 (Nov 9, 2017)

member: 73037"]I am open to the idea that I am doing something wrong, but all day today, when a ride was finished and I went to rate the passenger, a ribbon of 5 stars appeared at the top of the screen and there seemed to be no way to alter it. So everyone I drove today got 5 stars, and there seemed to be nothing I could do but complete the trip, OK the 5 stars, and get on with the next rider.

Maybe this is just a Connecticut thing.... I did not see it mentioned anyplace else in this forum.[/QUOTE]
Just press the number of stars you want to give them but if you give anything less than 5 stars pax gets email telling them you did not give them a 5 and that could result in problems for you if the say something back.


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

Um. They get instant email? Where did I miss that episode?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

No they do not get instant email.

If drivers report the same pax for the same thing such as 'Mindy is a rude, entitled, POS', then supposedly Uber sends them an email informing them they need to correct their behavior.


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

Thank goodness. If I got one-starred every time I three-starred pax for smelling of stanky weed I'd be out of business in two weeks.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

I have been tapping on one of the stars, and it changes, then I swipe to complete the rating.


----------



## over & done (Jun 25, 2017)

It is set to give 5 stars . Just tap on the star you want to give & it changes . Been that way for a bit . 
Over


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Uber defaults to automatic 5 star...

Just hit the star you want...

And then get ready to find a reason why...

Sheesh...

I guess some had issues with this...8>O

Rakos









PS. This is a 5 star monkey baby....8>)


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

over & done said:


> It is set to give 5 stars . Just tap on the star you want to give & it changes . Been that way for a bit .
> Over


I tried to give a paxhole less than 5 stars but the app wouldn't accept it w/o an explanation. I was driving, so I had to give up & 5 star this jerk just so I could be eligible for another trip.

Just another way for Uber to screw the drivers.


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

Always use Other as the reason.


----------



## RiderOnTheStorm (Mar 17, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Uber defaults to automatic 5 star...


I have been told that the PAX app now defaults to 4 stars, while the DRIVER app defaults to 5 stars.

This is a way to purge drivers (there is an endless supply of new ones) --- all ratings of drivers are now automatically bad. This will make most drivers get deactivated on a fairly predictable schedule. More Deactivations Means Newer Cars For Our Pax! In other words, a new way to ensure that the fleet is promptly churned; brilliant because can be predicted now. And if the deactivation/recruit ratio is too high in a given area, just ignore the low ratings as needed for tuning.


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

RiderOnTheStorm said:


> I have been told that the PAX app now defaults to 4 stars, while the DRIVER app defaults to 5 stars.
> 
> This is a way to purge drivers (there is an endless supply of new ones) --- all ratings of drivers are now automatically bad. This will make most drivers get deactivated on a fairly predictable schedule. More Deactivations Means Newer Cars For Our Pax! In other words, a new way to ensure that the fleet is promptly churned; brilliant because can be predicted now. And if the deactivation/recruit ratio is too high in a given area, just ignore the low ratings as needed for tuning.


If true, give pax 4 stars, tap 'other'. Move on


----------



## URMomsBox (Dec 8, 2017)

I try not to rate pax if i do not have to. I close the app on my IPhone and re open... and poof... mandatory rating thing is gone.. and I move on. My thought is F em... like... yeah I gave you a ride...you paid me...unless you are showing me your boobs , gave me a handy or a hummer while I am driving... or actually engaged me in a decent conversation...no reason to rate you. only to have you 1 star me because I didnt have a long enough charge cord for your stupid Android... or didnt have snacks for you to spill all over my seat... I am offering rides... not a lunch truck.


----------



## twnFM (Oct 26, 2017)

RiderOnTheStorm said:


> I have been told that the PAX app now defaults to 4 stars, while the DRIVER app defaults to 5 stars.
> 
> This is a way to purge drivers (there is an endless supply of new ones) --- all ratings of drivers are now automatically bad. This will make most drivers get deactivated on a fairly predictable schedule. More Deactivations Means Newer Cars For Our Pax! In other words, a new way to ensure that the fleet is promptly churned; brilliant because can be predicted now. And if the deactivation/recruit ratio is too high in a given area, just ignore the low ratings as needed for tuning.


Was wondering why I got a 4 Star the other day. Pax operTor error and too lazy hit the 5*


----------

